# Strongest 1 inch Bar?



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I am now at a very risky stage in my lifting, I use 1 inch plates and an old bar that has done well up to now, I use the bar with a power rack so the bar needs to be 6 foot or longer, I am using 250kg on the bar for squats and the bar is bending and wobbling like crazy so I need a new bar with a certified safe load on it,

Can anyone recommend such a bar? I cant go Olympic as I cant afford it and I have a huge selection of 1 inch plates etc,

Help needed asap with this.

Thanks


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Ive never seen a 1 inch bar rated over 150kg so think your options will be limited.

I'm wondering if you could get an old Olympic bar and have it modified to take 1" plates?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Ive never seen a 1 inch bar rated over 150kg so think your options will be limited.
> 
> I'm wondering if you could get an old Olympic bar and have it modified to take 1" plates?


 I just cant afford to upgrade, will google it and see if your suggestion has been done before.


----------



## WOODCH (Jan 20, 2016)

Have you considered eBay/ gumtree to sell your current weights and re invest that in an Olympic set?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

WOODCH said:


> Have you considered eBay/ gumtree to sell your current weights and re invest that in an Olympic set?


 I joined a local gym, getting too risky traing in the flat 3 floors up with 250kg on my back.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

karbonk said:


> I joined a local gym, getting too risky traing in the flat 3 floors up with 250kg on my back.


 I keep putting it off joining a gym, Like too much that I don't have to wait for any machines or benches etc


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

VinnyFord said:


> I keep putting it off joining a gym, Like too much that I don't have to wait for any machines or benches etc


 I hear you, I just bit the bullet and went for it, £16.99 p/m, I can afford that, cant afford £500 worth of Olympic gear and there is the time to transition, ie- selling the non Olympic to getting the new gear, cant have training disrupted. Playing it safe too, don't want to damage the floor lol


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

karbonk said:


> I hear you, I just bit the bullet and went for it, £16.99 p/m, I can afford that, cant afford £500 worth of Olympic gear and there is the time to transition, ie- selling the non Olympic to getting the new gear, cant have training disrupted. Playing it safe too, don't want to damage the floor lol


 Don't blame you, lifting a serious amount of weight 3 floors up .


----------

